# Is this team better with Andre Miller than with Allen Iverson?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

With AI out, the rest of the sixers are stepping up, and I don't think Miller will limit them in the same way Iverson did. So, beyond the cap relief and draft picks, do the sixers actually get better with this trade?


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

AI9 stepped up big time, but we can't really tell if Sixers are better off without Iverson yet. I say the All star break will be a good time to see the effect of this trade


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

dont be ridiculous


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll have to wait to see Miller play with the team first. If the team is better without Iverson, it's one of those situations where even I couldn't blame Iverson for that fact.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

We'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Are you on Crack?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Andre will make the team's stats look better but he wont win games for them. Ever.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Are you on Crack?


Was your response necessary?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Are you on Crack?


That depends if you're asking at the moment, or just in general.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Right now, you're comparing a few games to 10 years. If you want to get a better sample, you would have to wait until the season is over to see better results, and extrapolate that by 10 years.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Chan said:


> Right now, you're comparing a few games to 10 years. If you want to get a better sample, you would have to wait until the season is over to see better results, and extrapolate that by 10 years.


Or just wait until Andre Miller plays the same amount of games with the Sixers that Iverson played this year.

That's the best comparison because they would be playing with the same talent, coach, etc.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Or just wait until Andre Miller plays the same amount of games with the Sixers that Iverson played this year.
> 
> That's the best comparison because they would be playing with the same talent, coach, etc.


Yeah, that seems easier.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> Or just wait until Andre Miller plays the same amount of games with the Sixers that Iverson played this year.
> 
> That's the best comparison because they would be playing with the same talent, coach, etc.


also very flawed method

Miller has webber along side him,whereas webber missed some games earlier in the season whilst iverson was here 

What about Joe Smith,Iverson never played with Joe smith either


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> also very flawed method
> 
> Miller has webber along side him,whereas webber missed some games earlier in the season whilst iverson was here
> 
> What about Joe Smith,Iverson never played with Joe smith either


Then wait until Andre Miller plays as many games with Webber as Iverson did.

Joe Smith isn't providing anything more than Shavlik Randolph did, for the sake of making things equal I'd say it's a push (though Shav's better).


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

joe smith is not shav and shav is not joe smith (for arguments sake)

plain and simple


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I know, Shavlik Randolph is a better player than Joe Smith.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Mo on lasts nights game with GS 

"The defense has to be kicked up another notch, and our offense
needs to be controlled a little more," Philadelphia coach
Maurice Cheeks said. "We need to not quick-shoot the ball but
have more control of the ball."

Think he`s referring to andre miller there


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> joe smith is not shav and shav is not joe smith (for arguments sake)
> 
> plain and simple


Joe Smith doesn't make much of an impact.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

We have to wait for 10 years to see if andre miller for iverson was a good trade because andre miller is playing well but thats just off 2 games, iverson played 10 years so after 10 years then you can judge if it was a better deal


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> also very flawed method
> 
> Miller has webber along side him,whereas webber missed some games earlier in the season whilst iverson was here
> 
> What about Joe Smith,Iverson never played with Joe smith either


AI played with Joe Smith a few years ago when he was here the first time


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

this topic should be deleted completely....were talking about allen iverson...a future hall-of-famer...and comparing him to a guy named andre miller?... will andre miller carry you on his back and take you single handedly to the NBA finals Twice?? andre miller shouldnt even be mentioned in the same breathe as iverson...wut has miller accomplished in his 8 year career? absolutely nothing...the guy hasnt even made an all star game and u guys are saying this is a better deal ? let me help you guys out...andre's career #'s are 14pt and 7 ***...iverson is at 28 and 6...i think miller is a great role player and is very underrated but i dont think miller is a better fit than iverson...


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> AI played with Joe Smith a few years ago when he was here the first time



the topic was concerning this season 

what does playing with joe years ago have to do with anything ?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> the topic was concerning this season
> 
> what does playing with joe years ago have to do with anything ?


all you said was AI hadnt played with him you didnt say a time period


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> all you said was AI hadnt played with him you didnt say a time period



read the thread then,the reply was intended for coatesvillan who knew what we were discussing


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> this topic should be deleted completely....were talking about allen iverson...a future hall-of-famer...and comparing him to a guy named andre miller?... will andre miller carry you on his back and take you single handedly to the NBA finals Twice?? andre miller shouldnt even be mentioned in the same breathe as iverson...wut has miller accomplished in his 8 year career? absolutely nothing...the guy hasnt even made an all star game and u guys are saying this is a better deal ? let me help you guys out...andre's career #'s are 14pt and 7 ***...iverson is at 28 and 6...i think miller is a great role player and is very underrated but i dont think miller is a better fit than iverson...


Iverson took the Sixers to the finals once, and not one person said that Andre Miller was a better player than Iverson. There are plenty of cases in sports where a great player has been replaced by someone else and the team has performed better.

This isn't as much about talent, as it is about chemistry. Sliccat posed the question prior to Andre Miller playing a game with the Sixers, so we could see how things worked out.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So how are you enjoying Dre taking more FGA's than anyone else on either team in a blow out loss to the Kings?

And people wonder why I say Andre Miller is overrated.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> So how are you enjoying Dre taking more FGA's than anyone else on either team in a blow out loss to the Kings?
> 
> And people wonder why I say Andre Miller is overrated.


It's his second game. We'll see what happens.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> It's his second game. We'll see what happens.


I'm not saying it will happen every game, but if you keep track of the FGA's on a game by game basis going forward, I believe those that think Dre is a pass first PG will be very surprised.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> this topic should be deleted completely....were talking about allen iverson...a future hall-of-famer...and comparing him to a guy named andre miller?... will andre miller carry you on his back and take you single handedly to the NBA finals Twice?? andre miller shouldnt even be mentioned in the same breathe as iverson...wut has miller accomplished in his 8 year career? absolutely nothing...the guy hasnt even made an all star game and u guys are saying this is a better deal ? let me help you guys out...andre's career #'s are 14pt and 7 ***...iverson is at 28 and 6...i think miller is a great role player and is very underrated but i dont think miller is a better fit than iverson...


A team's success is measured by wins, right? If the Sixers have a better record with Miller than Iverson, doesn't that mean Sixers are better off with Miller rather than Iverson?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> So how are you enjoying Dre taking more FGA's than anyone else on either team in a blow out loss to the Kings?
> 
> And people wonder why I say Andre Miller is overrated.


It is what it is.

Andre Miller isn't the pass first guy people were trying to bill him as when he came to town. I've never been a fan, and he's only really played well once since coming to town and that was his first game here.

I wouldn't be shocked if he finishes the season on another team.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> It's his second game. We'll see what happens.


we know whats gonna happen,the team will continue to stink and lose

the team is far worse off without iverson as you probly know,44+10 for your nuggets


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> we know whats gonna happen,the team will continue to stink and lose
> 
> the team is far worse off without iverson as you probly know,44+10 for your nuggets


Stats. He played a pretty average game, really.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

you must have not watched that game. He shot well, actually played good defense and was non-stop on offense


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> Stats. He played a pretty average game, really.


44 + 10 ...a win... over 50% shooting ...

pretty average?? ...ROFL

why do u even bother posting such tripe,your like a kid who has to have the last word even though he`s blatantly wrong 

I bet theres posts on your new home board(nuggets) where your saying he played great 

just give it up dude


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

www.starbury.com said:


> 44 + 10 ...a win... over 50% shooting ...
> 
> pretty average?? ...ROFL
> 
> ...


What? fourty four points, 10 asts, and 9 turnovers. He wasn't very keeping up the tempo of the game, and him hogging the ball in stretches slowed them down considerably. They only won because seattle has lost its two best players, and fortson had to leave during the seattle comeback.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

And if you watched the game you do know at least half of those turnovers were the bigs not handling some of his passes right. He ball-hogged so to speak for a stretch in the 3rd when everyone else went cold.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> And if you watched the game you do know at least half of those turnovers were the bigs not handling some of his passes right. He ball-hogged so to speak for a stretch in the 3rd when everyone else went cold.



You right Beez, and www.starbary A.I. had a good azz game. I dont know what the hell you were watching Sliccat.It's like your looking at a fine as lady and trying to find something wrong with her. 44pts and 10 dimes NICE!!!

And to answer the thread. Hell Naw. The sixers suck even more without A.I. I really cant believe you asked that question. O Well though, the Sixers Keep on Losing which is what I'm loving!!!! :yay: I WANT ODEN!!!!:yay:


----------

